# klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?



## Corny80 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Hab mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Thema klares Wasser in einem Teich:

Kann es die Natur eigentlich auch ohne die Hilfe des Menschen (Teichtechnik aller Art) schaffen, dass ein Teich dauerhaft klares Wasser hat? 
Dann muss wahrscheinlich alles perfekt funktionieren, alle möglichen Voraussetzungen vorhanden sein,was?! Es müsste ein ideales biologisches Gleichgewicht herrschen. Ein perfekt aufeinander abgestimmter Kreislauf.
Es gibt ja auch solche Bergseen, die sind meistens klar. Aber wenn man sich hierzulande so umschaut, also ich hab noch nie einen glasklaren Naturteich gesehen.
Anscheinend ist "trübes Wasser = natürliches Wasser".

Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß, Corny


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

Hallo Corny,
also einen Teich in der Natur, der glasklar ist, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen...letztens aber hier im Forum im Bild, als es um die gleiche Frage ging.
Mein Teich - und soviel kann ich sagen - ist glasklar. D.h. ich kann jeden Fadenalgenhaufen super erkennen Auch ohne Filter ect. pp.. Ich habe allerdings auch keine Fische drin, die gefüttert werden müssen oder die den Bodengrund aufwühlen.
petra


----------



## Maifisch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

Hallo Corny!
Ich habe in meinem Teich auch keine Technik. Ich habe __ Moderlieschen drin, Teichmuscheln und natürlich Pflanzen. Der Teich war immer so klar, dass ich die __ Muscheln am Grund erkennen konnte. Ich schreibe deswegen in der Vergangenheit, weil ich dieses Jahr endlich Ufermatten eingesetzt habe, diese mit Sand beschwert habe und seitdem ist er trüb. 
Aber ich werde (falls ich mal ne anständige Pumpe in die Hände kriege, nicht unser anno dazumal Modell) unseren Bach anzapfen und mal richtig überlaufen lassen, dann wirds wieder besser werden. Geduld braucht man halt schon......
Hier mal Bilder, ich glaub, man kanns ganz gut erkennen----aber noch ohne Ufermatten....

LG Sonja


----------



## Corny80 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

hatte auch überlegt mir ufermatten zu holen.
wieso trüben die denn das wasser??? :shock


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

Nicht die Ufermatten: 
Das was im Sand drin war, trübt
und sei es, indem es Schwebealgen düngt!

Ich fürchte, ich miss dich enttäuschen:
DAUERHAFT glasklare Teiche OHNE Filter wird´s im Flachland nicht geben.

Überleg mal, wieso ein Bergsee klar ist:
Der wird laufend mit (nahezu) nährstoff und elektrolytlosem Quell- bzw. Schmelzwasser gespeist
(der Abfluss trägt jegliche Spuren davon auch laufend aus)
und deshalb gibt´s da auch (nahezu) kein Leben darin - da wächst nichts!
Fazit: Wasser, in dem nichts lebt, kann lecht klar sein.

Wollen wir das?
Nein, wir wollen einen Teich voll üppigem Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen,
mit davon lebender vielfältiger Tierwelt, 
die in komplexen und wunderbar zu beobachtenden Kreisläufen interagieren.
DIESE Gewässer, wie man sie natürlich im Flachland findet,
sind nicht IMMER klar - die Klarheit schwankt jahreszeiten- und auch witterungsabhängig,
zyklische Vermehrungswellen von Phyto- und von Zooplankton beeinflussen die Transparenz.

Da Folienteiche von natürlichen Zu- und Abläufen abgeschnitten sind,
leiden sie zusätzlich noch daran, dass sich gewisse Nährstoffe akkumulieren,
d.h. im Verlauf der Zeit immer höher aufkonzentrieren
und damit Algenplagen auslösen können.
(Dieser Vorgang wird durch Füttern der der Teichinsassen exzessiv beschleunigt.)

Müssen Folienteiche ohne Filter deshalb zur Kloake werden?
Nein, aber man muss sich von der Vorstellung lösen, 
IMMER an der tiefsten Stelle kleine Steine zählen zu können.

Mein filterloser Teich ist manchmal so klar, dass ich in 3,70 m Tiefe Blätter liegen sehe
und ein andernmal (jetzt gerade) sieht man die in 1,50 m Tiefe grade noch.
Aber das Wasser riecht gut und die Haut ist nach dem Schwimmen seidenweich.
(Ein Rohrskimmer sorgt dabei für eine saubere Oberfläche;
eine tierfreundliche Mammutpumpe pumpt Blütenstaub und Blätter ins Röhricht.)
Das erreicht man durch das Bemühen, immer wieder Biomasse aus dem Teich zu enfernen,
was ich durch den herbstlichen Schilfschnitt und durch Beernten der submersen Planzen erledige.
Alle 2 Jahre pumpe ich den Schlamm mit einer Fäkalienpumpe ab und in die Hecke.
Exzessiven Laubeintrag unterbinde ich durch einen nur ein paar Wochen aufgestellten Elementzaun.
Fertig - den Rest macht die Natur.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

danke, du scheinst dich ja bestens auszukennen.  jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum nur teiche in höhenlagen dauerhaft klares wasser haben können.
na ja, ich werde mich schon gut um meinen jungen teich kümmern.


----------



## lollo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*



Corny80 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich hierzulande so umschaut, also ich hab noch nie einen glasklaren Naturteich gesehen.


Hallo,

doch gibt es, HIER, in Beitrag 36, und das im flachen Münsterland.
Einen kleiner Bach als Zufluss gibt es auch. Ob er allerdings heute noch so aussieht, dass weiß ich nicht, war schon länger nicht mehr da.


----------



## Maifisch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

Hallo Corny!
Es war wohl wirklich der Sand, der ihn so eingetrübt hat. Müsste ich es nochmal machen, würd ich nicht alles auf einmal machen, sondern ein zwei Matten, Sand drauf und warten. Obs was bringt, weiß ich nicht. Ich wart einfach mal ab, werd auch immer wieder Frischwasser einlaufen lassen. Viele hier machen ja auch immer nen Teilwasserwechsel -- daher denk ich mir das man schon immer wieder mal was machen muss, damit er klar bleibt. 
Mein Teich ist erst ein jahr alt, aber meine Schwägerin hat seit einigen Jahren einen Teich nur mit Pflanzen und __ Moderlieschen und der ist immer noch klar bis zum Grund.....
Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf viele Faktoren an, Wasser ist auch nicht immer gleich Wasser und so. 

Versuchs einfach

LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

Hallo Corny,

als ich noch meinen kleinen Teich hatte, 2 Becken - insgesamt ca. 1000 l gut bewachsen, als Substrat in erster Linie Sand und nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge, ne Muschel und ein paar Schnecks, war das Wasser - abgesehen von ein paar Fadenalgen immer glasklar. Schwebealgen habe ich nie gekannt. 
Technik: Eine Bachlaufpumpe - ohne Filter - die das Wasser vom unteren in das obere Becken brachte und einem Kescher, um das Laub vom Boden zu angeln.


----------



## heiko_243 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*



> DAUERHAFT glasklare Teiche OHNE Filter wird´s im Flachland nicht geben.


Es gibt auch im Flachland dauerhaft klare Teiche - bei uns im Pfälzer Wald gibt es jede Menge Tümpel die genau wie die Bergseen permanent durch Bäche gespeist werden. Die Sonneneinstrahlung ist dabei aber durch Waldlage begrenzt und das Wasser in aller Regel sehr kühl. Diese Tümpel haben meist einen Sandboden und Fische und __ Frösche sind häufig anzutreffen. Algen jeder Art sind dort nur selten zu sehen.


----------



## MichaGI (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

hallo,
ich hatte bis letztes jahr immer Wasserprobleme.
über winter ist mein filter kaputtgefroren.....Panikoops!!!!!!!!

jetzt mit 2 Sauerstoffpumpen und viiiiiiiielen Pflanzen habe ich glasklares
wasser trotz vieler Fische!!!!!tolltolltolltoll

Gruß aus Gießen

Michael


----------



## teichfolie (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*



Maifisch schrieb:


> Hallo Corny!
> Ich habe in meinem Teich auch keine Technik. Ich habe __ Moderlieschen drin, Teichmuscheln und natürlich Pflanzen. Der Teich war immer so klar, dass ich die __ Muscheln am Grund erkennen konnte. Ich schreibe deswegen in der Vergangenheit, weil ich dieses Jahr endlich Ufermatten eingesetzt habe, diese mit Sand beschwert habe und seitdem ist er trüb.
> Aber ich werde (falls ich mal ne anständige Pumpe in die Hände kriege, nicht unser anno dazumal Modell) unseren Bach anzapfen und mal richtig überlaufen lassen, dann wirds wieder besser werden. Geduld braucht man halt schon......
> Hier mal Bilder, ich glaub, man kanns ganz gut erkennen----aber noch ohne Ufermatten....
> ...



Hallo

das der Sand angeblich das Wasser trübt, hast Du ja schon geschrieben.
Meine Frage:
Welche Ufermatte hast Du eingesetzt?
Eine dichte (grüne9 Ufermatte
oder
eine aus Kokosfaser?

Danke für Info


----------



## elkop (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

halli hallo,
ich weiß, mein mini ist nicht wirklich als teich zu bezeichnen (ca. 900l), aber er ist glasklar ohne jegliche technik. ich habe viel pflanzen und 6 stück __ moderlieschen, die ich nur ab und zu mal mit zwei drei ameisen füttere, die mir über die füße eilen. aber bis es so weit war, gingen zwei jahre ins land. in dieser zeit habe ich viel hier gelesen und gelernt, manches anders gemacht und der teich hatte zeit, sich einzufahren.


----------



## Limnos (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: klares Wasser ohne Filter möglich?*

Hi

Ebenso wie ein Teich trotz Filterung grün und trüb sein kann, kann er auch ohne Filterung glasklar sein. Bagger- und Bergseen, beide nährstoffarm sind meist klar, weil es wenig Stickstoff- und Phosphorverbindungen gibt. Vereinfacht kann man sagen, dass er umso klarer ist je weniger Pflanzennährstoffe in ihm enthalten sind. Solche Pflanzennnährstoffe können aus Tierfutter, Kot, Urin, Leichen verottenden Pflanzen, Erdeinschwämmungen aus dem Umfeld oder auch durch Blätter, Blüten und Pollen von Bäumen entstehen, die in den Teich geraten. Aber es sind oft ganz geringfügige Unterschiede, die darüber entscheiden, ob man darin ein prächtiges Wachstum von Unterwasserpflanzen oder Fadenalgen en masse oder eben jene Schwebealgen oder bakterielle Trübung hat. Die Zusammenhänge sind so kompliziert, dass man nur wenig unerwünschten Entwicklungen gegensteuern kann. Aber meist gehen solche Störungen von selbst vorüber.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

